# Puppy wants to eat everything....



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, My 15 week old female golden puppy wants to eat EVERYTHING - not just chew it, actually eat it. It is mostly a problem outside. She eats pinecones, rabbit poop, fresh grash, dried grass clippings, plants, dirt clumps, etc. Of course we stop her, but it is pretty annoying. I'm worried she will get sick from something in our yard! Her poop often has undigested grass and pinecone pieces. She will also try to eat paper and paper towels - I don't think she's actually ingested any, though, because we've caught her and pulled it from her mouth. We supervise her all the time, but she does get a quick bite here and there of the outside stuff. 

Today at the park was super frustrating. She was trying to eat the grass, which had buttercups in in (so that had me worried). I kept stopping her and redirecting her with a toy I brought. Then she snatched a mushroom - I'm hoping she didn't each much. Finally I moved to a picnic table that was surrounded in cement and she found an old watermellon rind to chew on. ARGH! 

Am I being overly protective? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to say, but my girl was exactly the same...I remember posting a thread about my fear that I had actually gotten a vacuum cleaner instead of a Golden puppy :doh:. We worked very hard on 'Leave it" and "drop it". Tess did have quite a bit of diarrhea problems in that time, which I was sure were related to her eating everything. Start with "Leave it" and really work on that. Do you go to classes? Ask your trainer for advice, too. Good luck, this too shall pass (if you're lucky...).


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh does my puppy love to eat everything! I have been to the vet because she ate a sock and a big scrunci! She does it so fast we don't have time to move! She swallows it right down. I don't know how she doesn't choke! She doesn't even gag! I try so hard to keep everything away from her but with 2 kids it is really hard! Outside is horrible! She is getting better with leave it but I try to keep her in the backyard where I know there is nothing she can get! We have stone in the driveway and she goes crazy trying to eat the rocks! Today she made it all the way down and back without putting one in her mouth! I had to tell her to leave it a couple times but I think it is finally sinking in! LOL!


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

LoL...I was just logging on to look for some tips for this same problem! EVERYTHING goes into her moth. I have been taking her on leash to go potty in our backyard because we needed to finish the fence. Well my husband just finished it yesterday so I finally thought, "yeah, i can let her run free (with supervision....just now off leash)". Not so! Just now she ran around and grabbed at every rosebush, the grass and then I tried to catch her because she ate some rocks!! Ughh.......I will wait for others responses too.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

How do people recommend teaching leave it?


----------



## Chelsea10 (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember the days. Chelsea is now 15 months and I had forgotten how bad it was when she was 15 weeks until I read this thread. I remember calling my breeder from my backyard and asking how diligent I needed to be to keep things out of her mouth...she said be diligent. I was and the stage didn't last too long. All those new smells and tastes are just so intriguing when they are little. Leave it is a great idea. In class we started with having her on a leash and firmly tugging as we said leave it to an object. Pretty soon she would redirect when I said leave it before going to it. Now she listens Most of the time. The worst was when she became obsessed with goose poop last fall...how gross!! I couldn't pull it out fast enough!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Our trainer started leave it training with a toy. Puppy on leash, drop toy on floor just out of reach, when they go for toy say "leave it" once they make eye contact-with you or move away from the toy then treat. We moved from toy to low value treat and items got closer to puppy. It was a progression of about 3 weeks and working on it ALOT at home. Now he knows what leave it is- whether or not he'll do-well that's another story :doh: The trade game works pretty well too. Trade the items they shouldn't have for a treat. Just beware they'll start brining you EVERYTHING to trade.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

When my puppy went for something I didn't want her to have I pulled back on the leash and said leave it. She learned pretty quickly what I wanted. Sometimes she doesn't want to listen but it does at least make her stop a second. Last night she was going after my 3 year old daughter and leave it just came out of my mouth and she actually listened! My husband looked at me like I was insane but hey it worked! LOL!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

ahhh just love the 'leave it' command that worked wonders for Bayne. However, it only works BEFORE he even touches the item. I would use his high value treats and put them on the floor (he's on leash for this) and say 'leave it' as he moves to the treat by pulling back on the leash when he moves forward, sometimes these are quick snappy movements. It took quite a few times but now he even leaves the cat food alone in their dishes, now THAT was temptation for him.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

This is Kikopup she gives a great way to teach leave it. If you don't use a clicker you can use a word such as yes in place of the clicker sound.


----------

